# Needed some more room



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So I have just ordered myself one of these...










Not in this colour though Q7 3.0 TDI Sline


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Great choice. I love 'em.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Two tenner wraps and a 8th please.

Just kidding, love em, top motor.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My condolences. :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice choice...

22" RS4's set it off nicely...

driven the tdi... very smooth engine and refined for a diesel.

Had it for a weekend it was nicknamed the bus! and after driving it i know why! Feels massive on the road.

Great car though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one, a great choice.

On my wanted list currently.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

sandhua1978 said:


> Nice choice...
> 
> 22" RS4's set it off nicely...
> 
> ...


I have gone for the standard 20" wheels as the bigger wheels gave a large amount of road noise.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choice...
> ...


It is not the wheels it's the tyres that cause road noise


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like them - good choice IMO.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We had one but the wife found it just too big so we ended up with an XC90 sport in red, very good car indeed


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

Great car, i love the Q7, one of my mates has one and their awesome. 

What colour are ya getting it in, and when are you getting it, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice!  why not that colour? I would love love it in that colour!!! :roll: :lol:

But then I would wouldn't I!!! 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Cheers guys thanks for the replies.

Spec is as follows...
Daytona Grey
Tech pack 
Coms Pack
Visibility Pack
AMI
Bose
Privacy Glass
Heated seats.

I think thats it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> ...I have gone for the standard 20" wheels as the bigger wheels gave a large amount of road noise.


You've settled for the small wheels then :lol:

I do quite like them actually, although they are massive cars. How long until you can get it then?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have gone for the standard 20" wheels as the bigger wheels gave a large amount of road noise.
> ...


Should be end of April start of May.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have just ordered one of these also after umming and aghhing over the last few weeks to replace my aging 3 series. given a 12 week deleviery time.

Told that if I ordered the 21" wheels I would be waiting until Christmas.

roll on the Tonka toy.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jgray said:


> I have just ordered one of these also after umming and aghhing over the last few weeks to replace my aging 3 series. given a 12 week deleviery time.
> 
> Told that if I ordered the 21" wheels I would be waiting until Christmas.
> 
> roll on the Tonka toy.


Good stuff i was told something similar withe the 21" wheels. I have an unconfirmed build week of 17... so hopefully in 6 to 7 weeks.

What spec have you gone for?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Still awaiting confirmation of build date, told 12-14 weeks as of yesterday so will wait and see. As for spec:

Ice silver
Tech pack
Comm pack
Visability pack
rear camera
heated seats
Privacy glass
Ipod interface

still waivering over the Bose.

I was convinced the car was to big but is only 20cm longer than the BMW. Having a natural fear of car parks and the inconsiderate people that use them. I am not looking forward to parking it. I used the camera on the demo and was unsure at the time but I think it is essential. Dealer tired to convince me to ditch it in favour of bose.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Leg said:


> Two tenner wraps and a 8th please.


Legs occupation reveled......... :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Saw one this evening in silver and it looked really class!! It looks bloody huge


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

You certainly could not acept the excuse "didnt see you coming"

Just need to get a step ladder to clean the thing.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jgray said:


> Still awaiting confirmation of build date, told 12-14 weeks as of yesterday so will wait and see .


Just had my build week confirmed as week 17 (21st April) so probably see it mid may.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My folks run the Q7 4.2 V8 over in Spain and they're over the moon with it.

You're right though - they are enormous. The boot is loads bigger than the Cayenne

Congrats - nice choice!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Cheers jam, started to get excited about it now as originally it was more of a choice with the head than the heart.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Cheers jam, started to get excited about it now as originally it was more of a choice with the head than the heart.


Nah you will be very happy with it I'm sure mate. The interior is great - very comfortable and everything well laid out IMO. If you needed more room then you've certainly got it 

They've got condor grey with the 20" parallel spoke wheels and it looks great so probably not a million miles off what yours will look like. I was looking at the Audi website earlier and I don't think they do the 4.2 V8 over here yet. Was in it on Tuesday and I especially like the sensor in the wing mirrors that tells you if someone is in your blind spot. Most useful!

Looking forward to seeing some pics of yours


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Build week this week    
Good insurance quote and no need for a tracker.

Hopefully have the "bus" in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Build week this week
> Good insurance quote and no need for a tracker.
> 
> Hopefully have the "bus" in a couple of weeks.


Did you have your build week confirmed? the only information I keep geeting is scheduled week 21 but no sign of it being confirmed, waht is the lead time from production to delivery?

I agree with you regarding the looking forward to it bit, goes against virtually everything I look for in a car, must be the little kid in me.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jgray said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Build week this week
> ...


I had my build week confirmed about four weeks before so you should be due for a confirmation. I was told it should be about two to three weeks after that. Looking at all the MK II TT owners there seems to be quite a few who have been awaiting shipping for several weeks so who knows, probably come next week when I am away on business.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Picking up this Thursday


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Enjoy. looking forward to the pics. Having serious doubts about the colour although suspect it is to late to change, still not confirmed on the build date.

Did you not have second thoughts re the Q5?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jgray said:


> Enjoy. looking forward to the pics. Having serious doubts about the colour although suspect it is to late to change, still not confirmed on the build date.
> 
> Did you not have second thoughts re the Q5?


Have had second thoughts about the Q5 but too late now! What colour have you gone for?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

The Q5 seems to fit the bill slightly better although you are then limited with only 5 seats. The size of the Q7 still makes me think from time to time that it is complete overkill

We finally decided on Silver after o yoing between that and Mugello blue, I still like the blue.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Picked mine up on Thursday, On holiday in Cornwall now running her in, love it will post some picks when I get back.


----------

